# A Sad day, my arowana jumped :(



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I came home just now to find my 12" banjar red arowana dead.
Over the weekend I re-did my filtration so the tank was not cloudy anymore and I forgot to put my weights on the glass at the back. He have jumped past the top fell down the side and landed inside my stand. I am at such a loss. Had him since he was a baby.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, that sucks. I didn't know they would be able to move the lid.


----------



## Underworld101 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, but don't worry he will go to fishy heaven.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

damn man, sorry for your loss


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very hurt!! remember weights on the glass next time!!
sorry for your loss!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

aww man that sucks sorry for your lost


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss.....why do our fish always jump out when no one's around?(


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

that sucks its a nice looking fish
did you try reviving it?


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry to hear about the loss its always a sad day when this happens but at least you had done a good job raising the fish from young to now


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

So sad to hear about your loss the Silver Arrowana is referred to as the Monkey fish as it jumps out of its natural waters in hopes of prey. I saw a National Geographic special on them once. Amazing in the wild to see not so great to see in a domestic inhabitat ... they do jump....

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I lost my clown fish too, probably not any where near as expensive but it sucks big time. Hope you can get another baby and take just as good care as you did to him.

Good luck.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

christhefish said:


> that sucks its a nice looking fish
> did you try reviving it?


It was to late. He must have been out for about 7 hours.



effox said:


> I lost my clown fish too, probably not any where near as expensive but it sucks big time. Hope you can get another baby and take just as good care as you did to him.
> 
> Good luck.


I am going to start looking for other ones. Maybe a few and start a comm.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sooo sorry for your loss dude!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Snow, was a beautiful fish indeed
RIP Mr. Aro


----------

